# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia .

Acabou-se o fresco ...já vai mordendo com 27.9ºC e o sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Boas ...sol quente ...cheguei agora da rua ,com 30.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 14:25)

Boas...mais quente ,sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

Boas ...hoje já frita ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 18:47)

Boas ...ainda em brasa ,com 34.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2016 às 20:07)

Fim de tarde ainda quente, 28.8ºC
Máxima: 33.7ºC
Mínima: 13ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Boas...brisa de NW já com algum fresco,temperatura ainda em alta,com 27.8ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## Nickname (1 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

Já vai descendo bem, brisa muito ligeira
*22.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ,ainda com 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite tropical...ficou-se pelos 24.4ºC ,céu limpo e está prometido mais ,vai subindo ,com 25.8ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2016 às 08:59)

Mínima ainda fresca, 14.4ºC, mas aqueceu rápido, já vai nos *22.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 09:35)

Boas ...não para de subir ...já chamusca ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

Boas ,já frita ,cheguei agora da rua ,com 33.8ºC...só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 13:22)

Boas ...pior ,sol abrasador  ,com 35.3ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2016 às 14:17)

*35ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Boas...está bom para assar pitos ,com 36.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2016 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia quente aqui Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, já devemos ir com pelo menos 2 semanas com máximas acima dos 30ºC por aqui...


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2016 às 16:09)

*36ºC*


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2016 às 17:09)

*36.1ºC*, já em ligeira queda depois de uma máxima de 36.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ,nem há sombra se pode estar...é só ar quente ,com 37.8ºC e 10%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

Boas ...ainda só ar quente ,com 35.5ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Nickname (2 Ago 2016 às 19:09)

*31.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta,o vento continua moderado de NW...vai refrescando o ambiente na rua,com 29.3ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

Boas...vento continua de NW,com 27.9ºC...vai devagar .

Dados de hoje 24.4ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2016 às 07:04)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 12,2 °C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite tropical ...mais um dia de ,com 24.2ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2016 às 08:22)

Boas, por aqui 15,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 10:58)

Boas ...já queima ...cheguei agora  da rua ,com 30.0ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2016 às 11:36)

Boas, por aqui 26.0°C e 23%HR


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 12:53)

Um pouco mais ameno hoje, céu pouco nublado(algumas nuvens altas a Norte e Oeste)
*27.9ºC

*
Mínima: 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 13:04)

Boas ...já morde o gajo lá de cima ,com 34.1ºC e ar quente  ...nunca mais me safo do gajo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

Boas, estão 27,9°C e 21% HR com vento a 10 km/h de oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 14:25)

Boas...pior ,já não há respeito ,com 35.6ºC e ar quente em movimento .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 15:28)

*30.3ºC*
O dia está a ser mais "fresco" que o que esperava, bem bom !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

Boas ...tempo de deserto ,é só ar quente e sol doentio ,com 36.6ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

Boas ...mais vento de NW...mas ainda quente ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

*29.8ºC*
Céu cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas.
A máxima ficou-se pelos *32.1ºC*, mas a temperatura não teve sequer uma hora acima dos 31ºC,  dia bem agradável tendo em conta as temperaturas que temos tido por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 17:31)

Boas ...hoje parece que o vento já está a ajudar a descer temperatura ,mas ainda 33.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 18:22)

28ºC, vento moderado.

Cheira a fogo!!! mas não vejo fumo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 19:21)

Boas...finalmente um fim de tarde mais arejado ,o ar já vai sendo varrido ,e já se pode ir há rua mais cedo ,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

Boas ...boa sensação já na rua ,muito fumo a poente a tapar o sol ,com 27.8ºC...hoje já se vê o mercúrio a mexer .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 20:52)

Temperatura em queda livre!!! 
Já vai nos *19.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

Boas...mais fresco esta noite ,já se vai arejando a casa ,com 24.8ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Boas, a máxima hoje foi de 29,9°C, de momento 19,8°C e 52% HR, algumas nuvens a oeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2016 às 22:58)

Boas...vento abrandou e a temperatura abrandou na descida ,com 24.0ºC e 27%HR.

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 36.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

*17ºC*, mas olhando para estas previsões:





nem consigo desfrutar deste fresco...
E estas temperaturas são para o aeródromo, para aqui tenho de adicionar 1.5/2ºC às máximas (e tirar o mesmo às mínimas)

Vamos lá ver se este mês também não termina com uma média das máximas a rondar os 34ºC...


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2016 às 08:11)

Bom dia, 18,8°C com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia .

Hoje parece mais fresco ...mas o sol anda em brasa ,com 27.5ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

*25.4ºC*, que fresquinho!!!! 
Cèu muito nublado, já chegou inclusive a chuviscar por volta das 13h, mas não acumulou em nenhuma estação da zona.
Mínima: 15.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 15:02)

Boas ...a tarde está a ficar bem arejada ,acabei de ter uma rajadas fortes que chegaram aos 42Km/h ,muito bom o ambiente na rua...é pena de ser por pouco tempo ,algumas nuvens altas e com 28.4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 16:17)

Boas...hoje a volta passa duas vezes há minha porta ,a rapaziada que andam a por os grades no percurso desde manhã...antes da meta,já andam a reforçar o gradeamento,com este vento veio tudo para o meio da estrada  na avenida,hoje os corredores estão com sorte que o tempo está mais fresco,com 28.2ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

*23ºC*, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
O Verão devia ser todo assim!!!!!!
Máxima: 26.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 19:08)

Boas...vento aumentar de NW,o vento hoje sente-se melhor...mais fresco ,com 26.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

Vento de NW quase o dia todo na Sertã, temperatura deve ter tocado os 30ºC e havia alguma nebulosidade. Agora apenas está céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (4 Ago 2016 às 20:59)

*19ºC*, bastante nublado para os lados da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

Boas...vai refrescando ,com 21.0ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

Boas...a mínima da noite passada ficou pelos 20.4ºC...não tarda a ficar para a história ,com 20.5ºC e boa brisa na rua.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2016 às 23:09)

Boas! Dia de algum calor, mas nada de especial pelo Vale do Douro, onde andei em trabalho de campo.

Deixo aqui uma foto do dia inicio da tarde de hoje, perto de Lagoaça (Freixo de Espada à Cinta)


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia, céu parcialmente nublado com 17,1°C e 65% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia  .

Noite com algum vento de N e madrugada...noite mais fresca ,com 21.8ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de ontem 20.1ºC / 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

Boas ...vai subindo a temperatura ,com 24.2ºC e ainda vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

Boas ...já vai aquecendo o motor para os próximos dias ,não há salvação possível ,com 29.2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2016 às 11:32)

*23.7ºC*, céu limpo, vento fraco e fresco.
Manhã muito agradável!!!!

Mínima: 12ºC (mais baixa do mês)


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2016 às 12:07)

Boas, estão 29,7 C com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 12:35)

Boas ...vai subindo,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

Boas ...por aqui já virou para o ar quente ,com 33.0ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2016 às 15:10)

*30.5ºC*, nada mau, mais um dia bem aceitável!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 16:08)

Boas ...já chegou há máxima prevista para hoje...só ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2016 às 17:14)

*31.9ºC,* vento fraco que ainda consegue refrescar alguma coisa.
Máxima: 32.6ºC

Saí ao bocado à rua, no pico do calor, e estava um bocado desagradável.
Tenho reparado que é a partir dos 32ºC +/- que o calor me começa a afectar negativamente.
Os 30ºC ainda tolero de bom grado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Ago 2016 às 19:39)

Na Sertã chegou aos *34ºC* muito facilmente, às 18h ainda estava um calor tórrido 

Brisa fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 19:50)

Boas ...só ar ,com 33.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

*23.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2016 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 35,7 e de momento é de 24,9


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2016 às 22:46)

Boas...esta noite vai ser tropical ,vento de N,ainda com 28.1ºC e 19%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Ago 2016 às 08:26)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 17,7°C e 53%HR


----------



## Serrano (6 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

Vai aquecendo no Sarzedo... 23.3°C!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

Bom dia ...a manhã está ser passada em banhos ,com 32.0ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2016 às 11:54)

Manhã ja bem mais quente hoje, felizmente também está bastante vento, rajadas bem fortes de vez em quando.
Céu limpo, *28.2ºC

Mínima: *16.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2016 às 15:18)

*34.1ºC*, a temperatura não está a subir tanto quanto eu esperava, talvez  por causa de alguma bruma que se instalou provocada por algum incêndio das redondezas, o cheiro também está desagradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 17:47)

Boas ...a manhã ainda se passou bem na água ,pela tarde a cidade parece um deserto ,tarde doentia ,com 38.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

Boas...ainda está na hora perigosa ,só ar quente ,com 37.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Ago 2016 às 19:52)

*32ºC*, vento fraco,
Máxima: 36.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 20:15)

Boas...enquanto houver sol  ,temperatura não baixa ,ainda 35.7ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 20:40)

Fui passear o quatro patas...está tudo a mandar ,chão e paredes tudo a ferver na rua ,o sol até amanhã ,com 34.1ºC e vento de NNW e quente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Na Sertã facilmente chegou aos *40ºC*. A sorte do interior é que a humidade é baixa pelo que se tolera bem os 40 graus.

Acho que nunca senti um vento tão quente, parece um forno, pelas 20h ainda estavam *36ºC
*
Até à sombra se consegue secar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 21:39)

Boas...hoje está para durar ,vento aumentou de N mas ainda quente,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## martinus (6 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

Noite agradável pelos arredores de Mogadouro (distrito de Bragança). Um ventito que faz cantar a ramagem e 23,5 C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Ago 2016 às 22:46)

Mas que forno de noite, sigo com 28.7ºC e algum vento de leste a arrastar o fumo dos incêndios florestais do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2016 às 22:50)

Boas...vento de NNE moderado...mas ainda quente ,com 31.0ºC...e está na hora de ir a por as minhas plantas do jardim ao fresco .

Dados de hoje 22.9ºC / 38.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Ago 2016 às 22:58)

Boas, por agora 20,7°C mas a máxima foi de 40,6°C


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 00:16)

Noite muito quente, ainda *22.3ºC*, e pouco está a baixar.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 01:50)

*22.4ºC, *felizmente o vento sopra moderado a forte, tornando a noite suportável.*

Mínima(até ao momento): *21.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 02:10)

Na zona baixa da Sertã estavam 20,5ºC cerca da 1h da manhã, já corre algum ar fresco finalmente


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 07:16)

Bom dia, bela inversão térmica, mínima de 11,1°C que é a atual.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 07:40)

*22ºC* Céu limpo, corre uma aragem fresca.

Mínima: 20.1ºC ( 2ª noite mais quente do ano, 2ª noite tropical do ano)


Hoje a máxima anual(37.8ºC) corre o risco de ser atingida.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 10:41)

Boas, 29,3ºC com vento fraco de NEE a 3,6km/h


----------



## Serrano (7 Ago 2016 às 10:44)

22°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 10:58)

Mau dia ...mais um dia doentio ,só ar quente ,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 11:01)

*27.6ºC*
céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## keipha (7 Ago 2016 às 11:33)

Ontem atingi os 37.2ºC de máxima ás 18:10. A mínima desta noite ficou nos 21.9ºC. A esta hora já vai a temperatura lançada nos 30ºC. De realçar o vento quente do quadrante E / NE que se fez sentir  durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 11:35)

*32,9ºC   *vento de NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 11:37)

Vai subindo...32.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 12:51)

Já se frita ...34.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 13:08)

*31.8ºC*, hoje está-se melhor no interior que no litoral!!!!
Vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 13:18)

*36,3ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

Já cheira a esturro lá fora ...35.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

*32.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

Noite algo fresca, mínima deve ter baixado dos 20ºC. Casa continua quente 

No interior demora a aquecer, mas quando aquece é até doer! *36ºC
*
À espera dos 40ºC ou mais... 

Podem ir à piscina a partir das 18h até às 22h, assim não se arriscam a escaldões


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 14:21)

O forno vai aquecendo a bom ritmo, sigo com 35.2°C e quer-me parecer que hoje vou obter uma nova máxima.  

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 15:22)

Uma hora passou e mais um incremento de* 1.6ºC, registo 36.8ºC*. Para norte avista-se bastante fumo de um incêndio na Bodiosa em Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 15:30)

Boas ...nada se mexe ,nem passarinhos se ouvem a cantar na rua ...tempo de deserto ,com 37.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

*35.8ºC*, brisa ligeira.
Bastante fumo a Noroeste, devido a incêndio(s)


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

Quase nos *38ºC*, vamos a ver se passa mesmo dos 41ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Mais 0.8°C na última hora.  Ainda bem que parou a subida descontrolada.  Sigo com 37.6°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2016 às 16:24)

As 16H Máxima de 42.9 º


----------



## srr (7 Ago 2016 às 16:38)

Nova subida 43,2º , Penso que será momento Raro , Aqui por Pego - Abrantes


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:56)

Já chegou aos *40ºC* 

Bolas, o dia mais quente do ano tinha de ser num Domingo, está tudo a abarrotar


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 17:22)

*37.4ºC*, com a temperatura ainda em ascensão.
Falta meio grau para ter nova máxima anual!!!! (mas não sei se lá chega)


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

Boas, máxima por aqui de *41,3°C *mínima de* 11,0°C*, de momento 39.8°C e vento de NE a 7km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 17:40)

A abrasar lá fora ...38.7ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 17:42)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, máxima por aqui de *41,3°C *mínima de* 11,0°C*, de momento 39.8°C e vento de NE a 7km/h.



Grandes registos, mais uma amplitude térmica gigantesca.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

2ª máxima mais alta do ano: *37.7ºC / 100F, *ficou a uma décima do valor de 25 de Julho
Média das máximas da 1ª semana de Agosto: 33.5ºC (+4ºC de anomalia)

Entretanto caiu surpreendentemente rápido para os *37.2ºC *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Ago 2016 às 18:41)

Nickname disse:


> *31.8ºC*, hoje está-se melhor no interior que no litoral!!!!
> Vento fraco.



Estou na Figueira e não tenho noção da temperatura factual mas esteve horrível. Se não andou por volta dos 36, macacos me mordam.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

Boas por aqui vai descendo devagar, com 38,4ºC vento de NE 5,8km/h


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estou na Figueira e não tenho noção da temperatura factual mas esteve horrível. Se não andou por volta dos 36, macacos me mordam.



Segundo o ipma atingiu os 38ºC!!!!
Não está fácil fugir do calor , só se está bem dentro de água, que por aí é bem fresquinha.

Aqui vai descendo, ainda que muito lentamente  *36ºC*


----------



## invent (7 Ago 2016 às 19:19)

Bem visíveis os vários incêndios no litoral Norte e no Centro de Portugal pelo mapa do sat24.






Bem quente o dia, temperaturas de momento nos 36ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 19:29)

Boas...ainda dá para fritar ao sol ,com 37.6ºC e ainda só ar .


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 19:45)

À sombra desde as 18h...






A água da piscina estava uns bons 28°C, isto aquecido pelo sol! Qual Algarve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 20:37)

Sol até amanhã...só ar quente,bafo ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

*29ºC*, já se anda bem na rua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:22)

Ainda *33ºC  *


----------



## huguh (7 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

mais um dia super abafado por aqui, impossível andar na rua, temperaturas bem acima dos 40ºC
não só o calor mas o próprio bafo quente. 

O único bom cenário é que felizmente este ano, aqui à volta, não tenho registado incêndios, apesar de estar agora um grande em Vila Real já com mais de 100 bombeiros. Há pouco vi também na tv, bombeiros da Régua num incêndio em Barcelos!


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Temperatura basicamente estagnada na última meia-hora*.
27.7ºC*, temperatura invulgar para esta hora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Boas, 23,0°C e 23℅HR sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2016 às 22:21)

A máxima ficou-se pelos* 37.6ºC*, destronando os 37.4ºC do dia 25 de Julho, tenho então uma *nova máxima anual. 
*
A noite vai arrefecendo mais depressa que a anterior fruto da quase ausência de vento de leste, sigo então com 26.9ºC e um cheiro a queimado terrível oriundo de um incêndio que deflagrou em Lageosa do Dão agora pela noite.


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

*27.5ºC, *o vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, temperatura praticamente estagnada na última hora e meia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

Boas...nova máxima do ano ...o vento continua ,está para durar ,ainda 31.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.1ºC / 38.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 23:23)

Por aqui 19,7°C e 31℅ de humildade relativa.


----------



## keipha (7 Ago 2016 às 23:37)

Boas. Hoje a minha máxima foi recorde desde que tenho a estação. 38.2°C. Esteve um dia horrível e agora devido aos fogos há um cheiro intenso a fumo no ar. Nem as janelas se podem abrir. Sigo com 26°C.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2016 às 00:54)

Nickname disse:


> Segundo o ipma atingiu os 38ºC!!!!
> Não está fácil fugir do calor , só se está bem dentro de água, que por aí é bem fresquinha.
> 
> Aqui vai descendo, ainda que muito lentamente  *36ºC*



Não gosto de praia. Gosto de apanhar uns ares, mas sempre na sombra e sem areia por perto. 38 graus? Não admira que estivesse a suar as estopinhas. Bolas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 01:40)

Hoje está impossível aqui, devem estar uns *27ºC* e não desce, Proença-a-Nova IPMA ia nos *30ºC* à meia-noite!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 01:48)

Por aqui o vento de leste regressou e já colocou a temperatura de novo nos* 27.4ºC*. Tenho um forno dentro de casa que varia entre os 30ºC e os 31ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

Acho que dormir na varanda ou no quarto é a mesma coisa! Se calhar na varanda até é melhor por causa da brisa, mas malditos mosquitos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 02:26)

Isto está um inferno de noite, mais parece que estou algures no interior alentejano, céu estrelado, vento quente e seco A continuarem as noites assim vou ter ótimas condições para a visualização da chuva de meteoros Perseidas no fim desta semana.

O dia de ontem foi de tal forma quente que até umas plantas rasteiras que tinha pelo pátio, ficaram literalmente tostadas, acho que já não se safam.
O vento de leste está a intensificar-se, sigo com *27.8ºC* , um cheiro a queimado terrível... Para piorar a situação de acordo com os modelos, amanhã ainda vai ser pior, devo obter uma nova máxima anual.  O GFS fala em 38.8ºC e a previsão horária do IPMA fala em 40ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 07:09)

*24.3ºC*, céu limpo, bastante ventinho

De longe a mínima mais quente do ano, 21.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia, já estão 21,7°C e 24℅HR sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia  .

Miníma não baixou 25.1ºC ...já frita ,com 29.4ºC...hoje arrebenta o balão .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 11:10)

Já *31ºC, *e ainda por cima o vento que tem sido uma constante desde ontem, abrandou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 11:26)

Boas...cheguei agora da rua ...já não se pode andar na rua ,nem se consegue respirar ,com 33.5ºC...abrasar  .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

*33.1ºC, *mais quente que ontem a esta hora.
Algum fumo a Este, provavelmente proveniente do incêndio de Gouveia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 12:38)

Já acima dos 35.ºC ...vamos ver quantas horas dura o inferno...ontem foram perto de 12h acima dessa marca...não há condições ,com 35.4ºC e só ar quente em volta .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 12:41)

Boas, o calor é a mais, 38,4°C  vento de OSO a 3km/h


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

*34ºC*, o fumo a Este é de um incêndio entre Penalva e Mangualde. O cheiro já começa a ficar algo desagradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

Boas ...do pior ,lá fora ,por casa no escuro e só de AC ,com 38.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 14:37)

Boas, penso que hoje vai bater o dia de ontem, neste momento 41,7°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 14:43)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, penso que hoje vai bater o dia de ontem, neste momento 41,7°C


Batido o dia de ontem com max. de 41,3°C


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

*35.8ºC, *uma espécie de bruma provocada pelo incêndio


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 14:59)

Boa tarde, hoje não sei onde é que a temperatura vai parar, levo uns atuais* 38.1ºC *e ainda nem 15h certas. arriscaria que dizer que vai passar bem dos 39ºC!
Vou determinar a nova máxima do ano.

A noite foi também horrível com a maior mínima registada que me lembro, falo de uns* quentes 25.5ºC.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

Já estão *39ºC*, se calhar ainda passo os 41ºC...

Mínima deve ter rondado os 25ºC


----------



## homem do mar (8 Ago 2016 às 15:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já estão *39ºC*, se calhar ainda passo os 41ºC...
> 
> Mínima deve ter rondado os 25ºC


Está a reportar de que zona?


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

Menos fumo felizmente!!!
Mas é mais um dia terrível, talvez mesmo o pior de todos deste Verão infernal, *36.9ºC *


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 15:54)

37.4ºC, e de repente a situação piorou muito no que aos incêndios diz respeito, conto 5 focos independentes, apenas no quadrante Este a Sul 

O mais próximo parece ser apenas uns 5km a SE, é o único que a câmara do meu portátil consegue captar razoavelmente.







O maior é claramente o de Senhorim.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

Atmosfera cheia de fumo de um Incêndio que julgo estar a deflagrar aqui muito próximo, máxima atual de 38.5ºC já com descida para 38.1ºC dado que o céu está na prática encoberto...


----------



## keipha (8 Ago 2016 às 15:59)

O fumo penso que vira dos fogos de Arouca e Agueda, pois o vento rodou para WNW. Como tal vai empurrar o fumo para cá. A serra do Caramulo já está coberta DW fumo. Sigo com 39.3°C com maximo de 39.5°C


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

Viseu chega pela 1ª vez aos 39ºC este ano.






Eu estou prestes a atingir o valor de ontem e também a máxima anual, *37.6ºC *neste momento*.
*
O incêndio mais próximo vai ganhando dimensão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 17:13)

Boas...por aqui já se passou pelas brasas ,bem que sabe nestes dias ,lá fora está o inferno instalado ,com 39.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

37.7ºC, o céu começa a ficar tapado pelo fumo dum incêndio, ainda não sei qual, cheiro muito forte a incêndio.
Máxima: *38.8ºC* (nova máxima anual)


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

homem do mar disse:


> Está a reportar de que zona?



Sertã


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2016 às 17:54)

Muito sinceramente não sei o que preferia, se uma máxima de 39ºC se esta atmosfera contaminada de fumo. Venha o diabo e escolha mas eu acho que preferia os 39ºC.

Registo 35.5ºC com uma *nova máxima anual de 38.5ºC, *e uma atmosfera irrespirável


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 18:05)

O sufoco continua ...39.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

*36.6ºC*, começam a cair pequenas cinzas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 18:11)

Beira Interior a arder, quase tudo a atingir os *40ºC*, Penhas Douradas perto dos 31ºC

Viseu quase de certeza que passou dos 40ºC, pode ter ultrapassado a máxima absoluta das normais de 81-10.

Pinhão: *42,1ºC*


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

já era de estranhar não haver incêndios aqui à volta este ano...
um a começar a sul, na direção da serra das Meadas


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Ago 2016 às 18:36)

huguh disse:


> já era de estranhar não haver incêndios aqui à volta este ano...
> um a começar a sul, na direção da serra das Meadas


Como é que está ?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 18:51)

o ar andava tão bom nos ultimos dias, agora é um cheiro imenso a queimado e um ar muito quente
o vento que sopra é quente, vem uma nuvem de fumo enorme de oeste, da zona de amarante, baião, por aí.
cheira mesmo a floresta, mas queimada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 19:04)

Boas...sufoco ainda em grande ,com 38.6ºC e vento quente e seco de N .


----------



## keipha (8 Ago 2016 às 19:31)

Depois da máxima de 39.5°C, abateu-se sobre a zoma um intenso fumo os vários incêndios em redor de Tondela, fruto da mudança do vento, que provocou logo uma quebra de 2°C. Sigo agora com 32°C e o ar está irrespirável na rua


----------



## dahon (8 Ago 2016 às 19:33)

Cheguei agora a Viseu das férias e o cenário à medida que se avança para norte é desolador. Agora que cheguei o ar é irrespirável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Boas...muito ar quente ,com 35.6ºC...já vai descendo .


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 20:15)

E com a mudança da direção do vento, o fumo dos incêndios já invadiu o centro de Portugal. 

O sol é literalmente uma bola de fogo, vermelho como nunca vi! 

Ainda *35ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 20:45)

Fumo a marcar a paisagem da beira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Boas...ainda ar ,com 32.0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

Sigo com 33°C e a lua está amarela devido à camada de fumo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Boas...o cheiro do fumo já é intenso por aqui...temperatura perdeu embalagem a descer ,ainda 31.3ºC e vento .


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

Quem olha para a Lua deve pensar que está a haver um eclipse. Está laranja/avermelhada.


----------



## martinus (8 Ago 2016 às 22:05)

26,5 C. e céu limpo estrelado, com ligeira brisa ocasional, pelos arredores de Mogadouro (concelho do distrito de Bragança).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical...este mês já vou a caminhar oitava noite ,já não há paciência para esta porra toda ,hoje nova máxima deste ano ,ainda com 30.7ºC e cheiro a fumo .

Dados de hoje 25.1ºC / 39.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 22:21)

*26.3ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui 42,8ºC de máxima, de momento 22,1ºC com 29℅ HR sem vento. Muito fumo no ar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Há tanto fumo no ar que até se confunde com nevoeiro. 

O cheiro não é muito intenso nem caem muitas farpas.

*21ºC*  Vou dormir na rua


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2016 às 04:58)

Bom dia, muito fumo no ar, com 15,5°C e 55℅HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2016 às 07:42)

14,8ºC e 61%HR


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:06)

Ainda muito fumo no ar, está insuportável em alguns sítios. 25°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite tropical ...soma e segue ,o sol meio doentio devido ao fumo ,vento de N,com 26.1ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 12:16)

Boas ...cheguei agora da rua ...mais um dia que está a ser doentio ,ambiente na rua do pior ...sufoco ,com 34.5ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 13:13)

Boas ...muita bruma e fumo na atmosfera ,visibilidade muito reduzida ,com 36.4ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

por aqui de volta o ar respirável que deixou de o ser ontem ao fim da tarde
com a mudança do vento durante a noite o fumo desapareceu. Não registo incêndios aqui à volta também


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

Boas ...vento aumentar de NNW...temperatura não para de subir ...tempo doentio ,com 37.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 14:55)

Boas...algumas nuvens de calor nascerem por cima da minha zona ,com 37.3ºC...continua a carregar .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

Boas, por aqui ainda muito fumo, agora com 32,3°C vento de oeste a7km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 16:45)

Boas...ar muito quente,nuvens médias a chegar...isto está a ficar o inferno,abafado e muita poeirada e fumo ,vento moderado de NNW mas quente ,com 36.4ºC .


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

volta de novo a fumarada e o cheiro a queimado


----------



## Dan (9 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

O vento forte de leste associado a esta trovoada fez baixar a temperatura uns 6ºC em poucos minutos. 25,8ºC por agora.


----------



## cm3pt (9 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Aqui em Vila Real não há trovoada mas o céu está cheio de nuvens altas. De certa forma parece-me algo estranho haver trovoada na zona de Bragança com tão baixa humidade relativa. É certo que a actividade eléctrica é baixa mas, mesmo assim, parece estranho. Talvez seja o efeito orográfico a funcionar (Serra da Sanabria).


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

Dan disse:


> O vento forte de leste associado a esta trovoada fez baixar a temperatura uns 6ºC em poucos minutos. 25,8ºC por agora.



Pelo Rain Alarm persiste alguma instabilidade convectiva que vai descaindo para sueste, em direcção a Vimioso. Muitas descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em todo o sector a norte de Bragança.



cm3pt disse:


> De certa forma parece-me algo estranho haver trovoada na zona de Bragança com tão baixa humidade relativa. É certo que a actividade eléctrica é baixa mas, mesmo assim, parece estranho. Talvez seja o efeito orográfico a funcionar (Serra da Sanabria).



Valores muito elevados de humidade relativa aos 700 hpa e as elevadas temperaturas favorecem o rápido desenvolvimento de nebulosidade em todo o nordeste, desencadeando aguaceiros e trovoadas. Vamos ver se a instabilidade tem também tendência a ocorrer mais a oeste, onde haja focos de incêndios, o que seria uma excelente ajuda para os bombeiros


----------



## Dan (9 Ago 2016 às 18:24)

Por aqui já em fase de dissipação. A trovoada evoluiu para sudeste, para região de Miranda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 18:33)

Boas...o vento continua moderado de NNW,nuvens altas e sem sol,temperatura a descer,com 32.6ºC...o vento vai virando para meio fresco .


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

por aqui continua parece a neblina ou nevoeiro matinal do inverno... muito fumo e um cheiro a queimado
algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Boas ...finalmente um fim de tarde mais fresco ,o dia terminou com céu limpo ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 21:00)

o vento voltou a mudar de direção e limpou tudo, nem vestígios já de fumo ou cheiro a queimado
finalmente consigo voltar a ver os montes


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:05)

*7.9mm* em Miranda do Douro às 18h UTC


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Boas!

Inicio de noite muito ventoso por aqui, o vento sopra de Nordeste com fortes rajadas, condições nada comuns para uma noite de Verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...o vento mais calmo de NNW,com 26.4ºC...vai descendo devagar.

Dados de hoje 25.2ºC / 37.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2016 às 22:17)

Boas, estão 20,9°C com 40℅ HR, céu nublado, máxima de hoje 36,3°C e mínima de 14,2°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Nestes 20 minutos baixou 1,1°C para os 19,8°C


----------



## dahon (10 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Rajadas e vento forte de noreste na última hora por Viseu, as janelas estavam abertas e já andava tudo num pandemónio.
Isto está muito perigoso para os reacendimentos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2016 às 02:36)

dahon disse:


> Rajadas e vento forte de noreste na última hora por Viseu, as janelas estavam abertas e já andava tudo num pandemónio.
> Isto está muito perigoso para os reacendimentos.



Por aqui a mesma situação, vento moderado a forte do quadrante leste, registo atualmente 22.4ºC

Perigoso para reacendimentos, e muito favorável aos palermas dos incendiários!!

Desde que o vento começou o distrito de Viseu já tem imensas ocorrências, até à entrada da cidade em Repeses :


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia, manhã com vento moderado de nordeste com céu limpo e sem fumo, com 19,3°C e 28℅HR.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 09:34)

Boas

manhã perfeita de verão por aqui, céu azul, sol e nada de fumo
já muito quente a esta hora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia  .

Hoje parece outro mundo ...noite bem arejada  e mais fresco ,com 21.8ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Boas ...finalmente um dia de verão e na temperatura ...e estar há vontade numa esplanada durante a manhã ,com sol meio passado ,com 30.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2016 às 16:10)

Boas, céu limpo, com 33,1°C e vento de nordeste, de reparar que para sudoeste já se vê uma torre de fumo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

Boas ...muito sol e o vento mais calmo ,temperatura subiu,com 32.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 19:51)

Boas...o sol ainda quente ,vento fraco,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 21:47)

Boas...já com algum vento de N,com 27.4ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2016 às 22:24)

Boas...o vento de N aumentar ,com 26.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 32.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui 22°C e 22℅Hr sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Ago 2016 às 03:57)

Boa noite. O céu encontra-se limpo e muito estrelado, o mesmo já não se pode dizer do Caramulo, especialmente a parte Norte. Espero que o Caramulo não esteja já a arder, hoje pelas 21h um conhecido meu disse-me que o incêndio do Couto de Baixo (Viseu), estava a chegar à entrada de caparrosa.

Para piorar a situação o vento decidiu soprar moderado a forte de novo, registo ainda 20ºC

Aqui ficam umas fotos desta noite, bem que tentei apanhar os meteoros, mas depois de 115 disparos, a única coisa que se conseguiu foi um satélite, e claro avistei 12 meteoros, mas por azar ou a máquina não estava a fotografar, ou passavam fora da área da foto...


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2016 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 12,0°C sem vento e 57℅Hr, céu limpo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2016 às 09:39)

Já com 23,0°C e 21℅HR


----------



## Dan (11 Ago 2016 às 10:08)

Madrugada e manhã fresca por aqui. 11ºC de mínima e ainda 17ºC. Céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 10:56)

Bom dia  .

Noite com algum vento e manhã com um pouco de fresco...de momento...já em prê aquecimento e o vento mais fraco,mais um dia de ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 15:38)

Boas ...por cá continua o sol bem quente ,céu limpo e vento fraco ,com 32.3ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

Boas ...por aqui a tarde continua quente,vento fraco,com 33.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 18:51)

Muito sol e quente ,com 32.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 20:50)

Boas ...nada se mexe ,parece voltamos há noites tropicais ,ainda 30.3ºC e na rua o ar muito .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2016 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 37,0°C, mínima de 11,3°C, de momento 25,0°C e 20℅HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Boas...o vento continua fraco de N,temperatura ainda em alta,com 27.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 34.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Boas...já virou de disco novamente ...o gajo  já pronto para fazer mais uns assaltos durante mais alguns dias ,já estorva ,com 29.9ºC e o ar ficar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 12:51)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 31.5ºC e vento fraco a ficar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 15:27)

Boas...sol a pique ,vai aquecendo ,com 34.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2016 às 15:39)

Agora que o vento rodou para oeste/noroeste o fumo dos incêndios do distrito de Aveiro vem todo nesta direcção. Vai ser um final de tarde e noite cheio de fumo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 17:26)

Boas...hora perigosa ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

Ainda muito ar quente ,com 34.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2016 às 19:26)

O fumo aqui dos incêndios de Aveiro tapou completamente o céu, nem o sol se vê, é uma tristeza. Lá se vai a observação das perseidas esta noite

Sigo com 28.5ºC e uma chuva de fonas bestial Espero que o vento rode o mais depressa possível para Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 20:49)

Boas...o vento de NNW aumentou ,trazendo o fumo e o cheiro a queimado,o ar ainda quente ,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

Boa noite, estão 21°C e 30℅HR, muito fumo, máxima de 36,7°C e mínima de 10,8°C.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

O fumo também já chegou aqui à Beira Interior Norte, o vento mudou para direção e hoje foi a nossa vez de ver céu em tons acastanhados principalmente ao final da tarde.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

Boas,
Reporto do Peso da Régua e a primeira coisa que me deparo é com a quantidade impressionante de traças/mosquitos. Há imensas nos estores, nos prédios e no chão também. Devem estar a fugir do incêndio de São Martinho de Mouros.
*27°C*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta...muito fumo ,com 28.3ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas,
> Reporto do Peso da Régua e a primeira coisa que me deparo é com a quantidade impressionante de traças/mosquitos. Há imensas nos estores, nos prédios e no chão também. Devem estar a fugir do incêndio de São Martinho de Mouros.
> *27°C*



Há cerca de uma semana, também me deparei com uma quantidade assombrosa de (variados) insectos, perto da Serra do Alvão, mas não era devido a qualquer fogo florestal.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 00:54)

belem disse:


> Há cerca de uma semana, também me deparei com uma quantidade assombrosa de (variados) insectos, perto da Serra do Alvão, mas não era devido a qualquer fogo florestal.


Por aqui parece que é normal aparecerem esses bichos por causa do Douro. Tanto rapidamente aparecem como desaparecem. Já venho de férias pra cá há 9 anos e nunca tinha notado...


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 01:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui parece que é normal aparecerem esses bichos por causa do Douro. Tanto rapidamente aparecem como desaparecem. Já venho de férias pra cá há 9 anos e nunca tinha notado...



Sim, totalmente normal por aqui no verão.. ultimamente nem são muitas
houve anos que eram aos milhares nos postes de eletricidade etc, nem se conseguia andar que aquilo vinha para cima das pessoas. 
Muitos sítios até tinham de desligar as luzes


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 01:16)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *21,1°C* e céu com algum fumo dos incêndios. Reporto de Sanhoane, que é uma aldeia do concelho de Santa Marta de Penaguião, em Vila Real.
A lua está assim:





Pode não estar muito bem focado. O foco automático da máquina tem um problema qualquer...


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2016 às 08:26)

Bom dia, continua o fumo, com 14,0°C e 55℅HR, sem vento.


----------



## Serrano (13 Ago 2016 às 10:35)

23.1°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 10:38)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ,mais um dia de deserto ,já cheira mal ,com 29.7ºC...vêm bruto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

Boas...já morde o gajo ...já só ar quente e o sol a ficar doentio ,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

Boas!

Manhã com céu encoberto por uma névoa de fumo e com cheiro a queimado por aqui. 
Já se vai sentido o calor, que hoje promete apertar mais do que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

Boas...já vai mundando de figura ,sol abrasador  e ar quente ,com 33.1ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

Boas!
A mínima foi de *16,1°C *
Por agora sigo com *27,1°C* e há imenso fumo no ar, não consigo ver a Serra do Marão e muito menos a Serra das Meadas...
Uma trovoada amanhã é que ia mesmo bem...


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 13:51)

Boas

por aqui um dia sem praticamente se conseguir ver o sol, muito fumo e cheiro a queimado..


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

Estive fora por uns dias, mas nada de novo se passa, calor e fumo/cheiro a incêndio por todo o lado.
Até os dias "frescos" são acima da média, Verão infernal!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 14:52)

Boas ....mais e bruto ,com 35.0ºC  e muito ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Boas...só ar ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 17:37)

Boas....está na hora perigosa .só ar quente...um forno ,com 36.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 18:46)

Ainda frita ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 20:23)

Boas...nada se mexe ,ar ainda muito quente ,com 33.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

O bafo ainda continua ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2016 às 23:07)

Boas ...ar ainda quente,mais uma noite tropical ,vento continua fraco,com 28.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.4ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2016 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 11,7°C com 61℅HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2016 às 11:13)

Boas, muito fumo  com 23,3°C e 22℅HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

Boas!
Já sigo com *27,3°C*. Há algumas nuvens convetivas por cima do Marão e mais para o interior, vamos lá ver se isto evolui para algo mais interessante...


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

Boas, por aqui 28,8ºC vento fraco de SE


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2016 às 13:12)

Boas

hoje um dia um pouco mais limpo mas ainda com algum fumo no ar
vai ser um dia bem mais quente que ontem, já se nota


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 13:26)

Já sigo com* 31,7°C*. 
O céu gradualmente vai ficando mais nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 13:53)

Boas ...manhã foi passada em banhos ,agora de tarde só se fosse ,está bom ser fritado ao sol ,com 33.7ºC e já só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 15:52)

Boas ...mais quente,algumas nuvens a decorar o céu e a fazerem alguma sombra ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

Boas...o céu de momento ficou quase muito nublado ,com 34.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 16:52)

Belas couves que nasceram aqui. Vejo uma célula para Este a formar bigorna.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 18:14)

Boas ...nuvens de formação pela zona ,vento fraco,com 34.5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 18:36)

Vou levar com trovoada daqui a nada. Há muitos cumulus congestus por aqui. 
Sem o radar de Arouca fico às escuras...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 19:19)

Ainda algumas nuvens pela zona ,vento aumentar de NW e ,com 33.5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 19:22)

Dissipou-se tudo num instante...
Vamos aguardar pela noite.
*28,2°C*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 20:35)

Boas...hoje mais vento de NNW ,com 29.8ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Dissipou-se tudo num instante...
> Vamos aguardar pela noite.
> *28,2°C*


Estás em Vila Real?


Ainda há alguma esperança para hoje à noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estás em Vila Real?
> 
> 
> Ainda há alguma esperança para hoje à noite.


Sim, estou, mas já não tenho esperanças. O quadrante Este está limpinho, só a norte é que há _cumulus congestus._


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2016 às 22:02)

Boas, algumas nuvens, com 20,2°C e 41℅Hr, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 22:11)

Boas...a temperatura com pouca vontade de descer ,vento de NNW ainda pouco fresco,com 27.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.5ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

A previsão do IPMA mencionava aguaceiros dispersos, não indicava trovoadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Iceberg disse:


> A previsão do IPMA mencionava aguaceiros dispersos, não indicava trovoadas.





> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente
> muito nublado na faixa costeira a norte do cabo da Roca até
> meio da manhã, nebulosidade que poderá persistir ao longo do
> dia em alguns locais.
> ...


Também não esperava grande coisa para o dia de hoje...


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Não conhecia essa atualização da previsão. Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2016 às 23:33)

Boas...o vento mais fraco e virou para S,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

Boas!
Estão *22,5°C* e a máxima atingiu os *33,7°C*. Alguma nebulosidade convectiva vai surgindo a SE mas não espero nada.
Estão previstos 8°C de mínima para terça-feira. Estou para ver o choque térmico...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2016 às 00:20)

A trovoada anda ali para os lados de Bragança. Parece que está difícil de se chegar mais para oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 00:33)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A trovoada anda ali para os lados de Bragança. Parece que está difícil de se chegar mais para oeste.


Por aqui a nebulosidade dissipou-se. Com sorte, pela madrugada ainda chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## Fil (15 Ago 2016 às 01:04)

Muitos clarões a NE da cidade, começa agora a cair as primeiras gotas.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 01:10)

Fil disse:


> Muitos clarões a NE da cidade, começa agora a cair as primeiras gotas.


----------



## Fil (15 Ago 2016 às 01:11)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Infelizmente tenho um monte a tapar-me a vista e só vejo mesmo os clarões.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 01:19)

Por aqui o céu começa a fechar. O radar de Arouca está offline novamente. Estou às cegas...


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 01:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui o céu começa a fechar. O radar de Arouca está offline novamente. Estou às cegas...



http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action

Tens o Sat24 que é bastante útil para identificar células de rápido desenvolvimento (especialmente porque não há assim tanta nebulosidade no continente; e ainda tens o radar de Coruche para estimar a localização das eventuais células). Tanta queixa  Se vivesses nos Açores aí saberias o que é improvisar com o que se tem (que é bem pouco)


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 01:36)

Pelo Zon Alarm percebe-se que as formações nebulosas dirigem-se para norte/noroeste. Pelo blitzortung observa-se DEA por todo o norte do distrito de Bragança.

Radar - MeteoGalicia

Aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Orion disse:


> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action
> 
> Tens o Sat24 que é bastante útil para identificar células de rápido desenvolvimento (especialmente porque não há assim tanta nebulosidade no continente). Tanta queixa  Se vivesses nos Açores aí saberias o que é improvisar com o que se tem (que é bem pouco)


 esqueci-me completamente do meteogalicia e o sat24 dá cabo dos meus dados móveis. 
Sou tão "mimadinho" que não aguento ficar sem radar por uns tempos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2016 às 10:34)

Bom dia .

Finalmente uma noite com a temperatura abaixo dos vinte ,ainda algum fresco...mas isto é para aquecer ,com 24.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2016 às 10:53)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 24°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2016 às 12:08)

Bom dia, estão 22,8ºC e37%HR, vento 8km/h de OSO


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

Boas, 26,5ºC e 23%HR vento de OSO a 6km/h


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

o destaque de hoje é o vento, grande ventania
Fora isso está sol mas nada de muito quente, perfeito para a procissão desta tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

Boas...por aqui continua a torneira do ar ...aberta ,nunca mais me safo do gajo ,com 33.3ºC e algum vento aumentar de W.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 17:46)

Hoje os aguaceiros e trovoadas estão a fazer sentir-se especialmente na região norte do distrito de Vila Real.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2016 às 18:26)

Boas...muito sol e ar ,vento continua moderado de W,com 32.0ºC e 19%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2016 às 19:23)

Boas...o vento já vai varrendo o ar ,com 30.8ºC...hoje já se vê a descer .


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 20:37)

Boa noite
Passei o dia no Peso da Régua e estava-se muito bem, apesar do vento.
Máxima: *31,7°C*
Mínima: *17,1°C*
Bem, parece que hoje a temperatura vai descer dos 10°C, vai ser um choque brutal!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2016 às 21:38)

Boas, 20,7°C e 40℅Hr, máxima de hoje 31,5°C, mínima de 12,6°C vento de SO a 3km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

Uma boa noite ...finalmente alguma brisa WNW,com 24.7ºC...há quanto não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,nem me lembro .

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 33.4ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Ago 2016 às 00:46)

Boas!
Por aqui estão* 18,5°C*. Há bocado fui ver o fogo de artifício ao Peso da Régua e só se estava bem de calças e casaco. Estou curioso para ver a temperatura mínima.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Ago 2016 às 01:05)

Fotos de ontem, em Bragança, tiradas por Pedro Rego:


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2016 às 07:21)

Bom, dia, está nevoeiro com uma boa "orvalhada" com 15,0°C e75℅HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia .

Algum fresco ,com 19.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 09:33)

Hoje com modos a subir ,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

Manhã bem fresca finalmente, graças ao nevoeiro que ainda se encontra bem denso!!!!!
Apenas *15.1ºC*, depois da miníma mais baixa do mês (*11.3ºC*)


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2016 às 12:25)

Apenas *16.3ºC*,  mantém-se o nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

Bom dia de verão...aqui pelo interior quente ,com 26.4ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

*20.6ºC* 
Nevoeiro quase todo dissipado já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Boas...com 29.0ºC e vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 19:31)

Boas...um dia cheio de sol ...hoje a fazer melhor vizinhança ,com 27.5ºC e vento de W.


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2016 às 20:28)

*19.1ºC*, céu limpo, vento nulo
Máxima: *26.6ºC* ( máxima mais baixa de Agosto, 3ºC abaixo da média, nada mau!!)

Apenas 6 horas de temperaturas acima dos 20ºC hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 20:30)

Boas...já rola o bom fresco ,casa a ser arejada ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2016 às 20:58)

Boas, 19,6°C com nuvens altas, máxima de 28,0°C e mínima de 14,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...boa brisa a passar na rua ,com 21.3ºC e 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 30.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2016 às 22:40)

*15.7ºC*
Mais uma noite bem fresquinha a caminho


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Ago 2016 às 22:50)

Boas!
Hoje o dia foi muito mais fresco que o de ontem e o vento foi sempre uma constante.
Máxima: *27,5°C*
Mínima: *13,9°C* 
Por agora estão *17,9°C* e o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Ago 2016 às 05:06)

Bom dia. A madrugada segue muito fresca por aqui 13.8ºC e acompanhada de um céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas, nuvens altas essas que começaram a entrar junto ao fim da tarde de ontem, gerando um magnífico poente de virgas/mammatus. Há mais de um mês que não via um pôr-do-sol tão vistoso, se inicialmente era o céu limpo, ultimamente foi também o fumo a juntar-se à festa, mas cá ficam as fotos:


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 14,9°C e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite fresca...boa para refrescar a casa ,nuvens altas ...sol quente quando aparece,com 23.5ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

Boas ...céu mais limpo,o gajo lá de cima...já vai aquecendo ,com 26.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (17 Ago 2016 às 12:02)

Mais uma mínima fresca: *12ºC
*
Por agora céu muito nublado, *22.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 12:20)

O sol anda muito quente ...a fazer moça ,com 27.9ºC e algum vento já de NNW.


----------



## huguh (17 Ago 2016 às 13:08)

13h e ainda tenho o céu a cair sobre os montes com esta vista magnífica


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 15:10)

Boas...está sempre garantido o quente...pelo interior ,com 30.6ºC e algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 17:40)

Boas...céu já limpo,já alguma brisa,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Por Mogadouro sigo com 27.1°c céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento moderado de wsw.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 19:39)

Boas...sol até ao fim ,vento de NW,com 27.2ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2016 às 20:22)

Boa tarde!

Dia um pouco menos quente aqui por F.C.Rodrigo, com alguns períodos de céu muito nublado. 
Se as previsões a longo prazo se mantiverem, Agosto provavelmente vai acabar por aqui com 0mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

Boa brisa a passar ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2016 às 22:52)

Boas...noite de lua grande e bom fresco a passar ,bem que sabe ,com 20.4ºC e 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia  .

Hoje parece que vêm com vontade ,sol quente ,com 25.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 12:40)

Boas ...garantido ...sol bem quente ,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,já estou farto de ver o céu azul ,nunca mais chove ,com 31.1ºC e 19%HR...é só secura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 15:46)

Boas...já passou do que estava previsto ...previsto 33.0ºC,já muito ar quente ,com 33.8ºC...já dá para fritar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 17:07)

Boas ...vento de WNW aumentou...é só quente ,com 33.6ºC...é só ar seco .


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2016 às 18:07)

Boas,

Por Mogadouro céu limpo e algum vento, medição que fiz agora:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 19:21)

Boas...a brisa de NW já mais presente ...já vai varrendo daqui para fora o ar quente ,já ando farto de ar quente ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

Boas ...já rola algum fresco ,com 25.6ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...a brisa aumentar em força ,modelos a curto prazo...só vejo ar quente no horizonte ,nunca mais têm fim ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia .

Com céu limpo e com 20.8ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

Boas ...sol quente e HR elevada...parece uma sauna lá fora ,cheguei agora da rua ,com 26.8ºC e vão chegando algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 12:25)

Boas ...mais nuvens...pior ...abafado ...nunca mais chega o ,com 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 14:41)

Boas...mais sol do que nuvens,o que vale...a brisa está forte ,senão estava abrasar ,o sol anda quente ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2016 às 17:34)

E finalmente, depois de mais de 40 dias de ausência, a chuva regressa.

Chove fraco desde há 10 minutos para cá, *21.4ºC

Máxima: 24.1ºC *(mais baixa do mês)
*Mínima: 11.2ºC*


----------



## dahon (19 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

Que bela chuvada. Já tinha saudades.


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2016 às 17:39)

Chuva mais intensa agora(moderada), que maravilha!!!


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2016 às 19:33)

Acabou por não chover mais, depois das 18h.

Ambiente fresco, com céu muito nublado.
*19.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 19:37)

Boas...hoje a temperatura a descer mais rápido ...boa brisa em movimento ,com 25.6ºC...bem que sabe .


----------



## Nickname (19 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

*17.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2016 às 22:27)

Boas...vento mais calmo ,está uma boa noite ,com 21.8ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 00:33)

*15.8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 08:38)

*12.7ºC*, céu limpo.
Mínima: *8.5ºC* (mais baixa do mês)


----------



## Serrano (20 Ago 2016 às 10:57)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 19.7°C.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 12:07)

*22.4ºC*, céu limpo.
Mais um dia bastante agradável, será o 6º dia consecutivo com máximas abaixo dos 31ºC, grande contraste com a primeira metade do mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2016 às 12:12)

Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 25.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2016 às 12:35)

Boas,

Minima fresca esta manhã na aldeia de  Azinhoso 4 km a norte de Mogadouro,registei 10.1°c.

Neste momento muito sol e 21.6°c.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 13:37)

*24.1ºC, *corre uma brisa fresca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2016 às 14:53)

Boas ...chega a tarde...chega o ,com 28.7ºC e sol quente.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 15:03)

Aqui também já se começa a sentir o calor, mas ainda bem agradável.
*26ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2016 às 18:13)

Boas...muito sol e quente,já vai passando alguma brisa de NW,com 29.8ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

*22.7ºC*

Fui ver o jogo do Académico ao estádio, esta temporada tem um placard com a temperatura e tudo, a partida começou com 26ºC e acabou com 24ºC.

Máxima, aqui por casa:* 26.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Boas...fresco na rua e temperatura razoável em casa...tass bem ,boa brisa de NW e com 23.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

Aqui também está mais uma noite fresca, *17.6ºC*
Vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Boas...brisa presente  de NNW,com 21.5ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 30.3ºC


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 01:19)

*13.8ºC*, queda abrupta da temperatura, há uma hora estava ainda nos 16ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2016 às 07:15)

Bom dia, 7,4°C  com céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 09:29)

*16.7ºC*, vento moderado
Hoje já vai aquecer bem!!!


Mínima: *10.2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

Boas, 24,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 10:34)

Boas...vêm a caminho ...mais uns dias de inferno ,com 26.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (21 Ago 2016 às 11:01)

20°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 11:18)

*22.4ºC*, vento moderado, com alguma rajadas fortes.
Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 11:32)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, 7,4°C  com céu limpo.



Bela inversão aí na Coja.
Está visto que vais ter uma amplitude valente, nada que não estejas habituado certamente.
____________

A Davis do aeródromo de Seia, registou uma mínima de *7,0ºC*.
Estação a seguir no próximo inverno, apresenta grande potencial para mínimas gélidas.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDISTRIT94


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

Boas...já começou a acelerar ,com 30.4ºC e sol a ferver .


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 13:24)

*27.5ºC*, continua uma brisa fraca a moderada.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2016 às 13:29)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias mais frescos o calor está de regresso. 
Não houve precipitação por aqui na sexta-feira, continuamos com 0mm em Agosto...


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2016 às 14:50)

Boas, uns sufocantes 34,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 14:56)

Boas...depois de dois dias de sossego ,já temos por ai o gajo há perna novamente ,com 33.0ºC...já dá para fritar .


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

*32.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

Boas...não falha ,está sempre garantido ,com 34.4ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2016 às 18:10)

*33.1ºC*
Já em ligeira queda, depois de ter andado entre os 33.8 e os 34ºC durante quase uma hora.

Máxima: *34ºC*, amplitude de 23.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 18:17)

Boas...ainda em força ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Ago 2016 às 18:30)

Boa tarde, 
por Bragança o dia tem sido quente, com uma brisa que não disfarça o calor... A mínima foi de *12ºC.
*
Neste momento ainda *33,7ºC*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 20:12)

Boas...já sem sol...mas o bafo ainda é grande ,com 31.4ºC e sem vento ,hoje não há brisa .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2016 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui nem corre ar, ainda com 25,8ºC, máxima de 38,3ºC e mínima de 7,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Boas...voltamos há noites ,ainda com 26.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui nem corre ar, ainda com 25,8ºC, máxima de 38,3ºC e mínima de 7,1ºC



Impressionante essa amplitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2016 às 22:48)

Boas...com entrada de vento de N...a temperatura subiu bem ,com 28.7ºC e ar quente ,começa as noites tropicais ,por casa tudo fechado.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## Norther (22 Ago 2016 às 00:21)

Máxima foi de 32,6ºC


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 00:31)

*23.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 11:17)

Que caloraça que já está, *29.5ºC
*
A mínima também foi mais alta que o que eu esperava: *19ºC*

A estação de Viseu(cidade) do ipma, registou ontem a maior amplitude do ano, *25.2ºC* *(34.9ºC/9.6ºC)

Resumo do mês até ontem:*
Viseu(cidade):* 32.9ºC/14ºC (+3.3/+0.5ºC)*
Viseu(aeródromo):* 31.3ºC/14.9ºC
*
Novamente as máximas bem acima da média


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 13:08)

*33.8ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 13:10)

Boas ....semana de deserto ...só ar quente ,com 34.3ºC...já frita .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 13:46)

Boas...sol doentio ...já não se pode andar com ele de fora ,com 35.2ºC...abrasar .


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 14:17)

*36ºC  *horrível!!!

Céu limpo, corre uma brisa mínima...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias de inferno ,com 37.5ºC e o sol abrasar .


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

*37.1ºC, *agora não corre mesmo brisa nenhuma.


----------



## Nickname (22 Ago 2016 às 17:10)

*36.6ºC*, temperatura em queda, após máxima de* 37.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 17:44)

Boas...hora perigosa ...só ar quente ,com 37.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 18:41)

Boas ...não desarma ,com 37.8ºC ...está sufoco ainda .


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 19:26)

dia bem quentinho, algum vento a levantar agora
muitos incêndios aqui à volta hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 20:08)

Boas...o sol já se foi ,mas o bafo ainda em força ,com 34.6ºC   e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 41,6°C e mínima de 11,2°C, de momento 23,7°C.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Ago 2016 às 21:32)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 41,6°C e mínima de 11,2°C, de momento 23,7°C.


A máxima foi assim tão alta?
Amplitude térmica de 30.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 21:47)

Boas...ainda dura o ar quente ,com 29.8ºC e algum vento de NNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ,com 28.8ºC e vento fraco de NW e quente .

Dados de hoje 23.5ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 10:28)

Boas...mais um dia a levar com ar quente ...nunca mais ,já cheira a esturro lá fora ,com 30.4ºC e o inimigo numero um já abrasar tudo lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

Boas...pior ,com 31.9ºC e sol abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 12:13)

Boas ...está visto...que o resto da semana...sempre a bombar ar quente ,dia e de noite ,nunca mais passa os dias ,lá fora já frita,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2016 às 13:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o sol já se foi ,mas o bafo ainda em força ,com 34.6ºC   e vento fraco.



Sei de quem passou umas noites junto ao Vale do Tejo (mas no distrito de Castelo Branco) onde é hoje a zona do Parque Natural (mas não sei se foi mesmo no fundo do vale ou se foi numa zona de encosta) e o calor à noite, era enorme (quase inacreditável!).
Realmente e ainda há pouco tempo, lembro-me de ter atravessado (durante a noite) parte do distrito de Castelo Branco em direção a Portalegre (naquela fase de noites muito quentes em Portalegre), e foi em algumas partes do Sul do distrito de Castelo Branco, que senti um calor mais intenso e não em Portalegre. Também me lembro que passei pela cidade e era até fresquinha em comparação com aquelas localidades.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 14:25)

Boas ...chega a tarde...chega o inferno lá fora ,com 36.1ºC e vento quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 16:59)

Boas ,continua em força ,algumas nuvens de calor ,com 37.7ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 18:25)

Boas...ainda na hora perigosa ,só ar quente ,com 37.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

Boas...ainda frita ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Boas...vento de NNW mas pouco fresco,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Boas...por aqui ainda se respira ar quente ...mais uma noite tropical ...nunca mais têm fim ,com 29.7ºC e 26%HR.

Dados de hoje 23.9ºC / 38.1ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

Boas!
Por aqui a máxima atingiu os *35,4°C* (a mais alta dos últimos dias). Entretanto, estão *27,4°C*, o vento está moderado de Oeste e alguma nebulosidade média vai entrando também pelo mesmo quadrante.
A partir de amanhã tentarei reportar de Pedrógão Grande, se tiver tempo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Dia muito quente hoje aqui pela Beira Interior Norte, a máxima foi superior a 37ºC segundo a estação oficial do IPMA em F.C. Rodrigo.

Amanha também deverá ser um dia quente, mas deverão aparecer algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e quem sabe uns aguaceiros...


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 10:22)

Manhã de céu muito nublado, e até já chuviscou por volta das 8h30

Mínima: *18.4ºC*

Mais um dia de muito calor pela frente...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2016 às 10:47)

Vista para NW desde Pampilhosa 







Peço desculpa por não ter redimensionado a fotografia, no telemóvel não tenho possibilidades de o fazer.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Ago 2016 às 11:05)

Quando a trovoada te passa mesmo ao lado...




A foto foi tirada para Oeste por volta das 9:30. Neste momento estou de viagem para Pedrógão Grande e vejo imensas células para sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 12:23)

Boas ....mais um dia doentio...nunca mais vejo e sinto o fresco ...estou farto de ser bomberdeado com ar quente ,com 32.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 13:45)

*33.3ºC*, hoje para além do calor, está abafado!!!
Muitas nuvens a Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 13:47)

Boas...tarde doentia ,muita bruma e pó no ar ,nem se consegue respirar ,com 34.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Boas...tarde sufocante ...para quem anda na rua ,sol de deserto ,só pó e muita bruma...visibilidade muito reduzida ,com 35.8ºC e vento quente.


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 16:12)

Continua muito nublado a Oeste e a Norte, pouco nublado nos outros quadrantes.
A nebulosidade impediu a temperatura de subir um pouco mais, "apenas" *34.6ºC*, mas já esteve nos 35.3ºC( 20º dia a atingir os 35ºC desde o início de Julho, Verão para esqueçer em termos de meteorologia).


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 16:55)

Temperatura em queda abrupta, sol totalmente tapado, cada vez mais nublado.
*29.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 17:13)

Boas...o bafo continua ,algumas nuvens pela zona ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 17:36)

*27.5ºC*


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

*24.4ºC*, céu pouco nublado

Máxima: *35.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 19:42)

Boas...ainda só ar quente ,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 20:55)

Boas...hoje o vento de NW a fazer mais efeito...mais fresco ,mas ainda com 30.1ºC e 34%HR.


----------



## Nickname (24 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

*23ºC,* bem mais fresco que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2016 às 22:20)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ,vento de NW...mais fraco ,com 27.8ºC e 38%HR.

Dados de hoje 22.8ºC / 36.9ºC .


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2016 às 00:56)

Boas noites, neste momento registo 24.0ºC e 50% HR sem vento, muito calor no dia de hoje com uma máxima de 37.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 08:26)

Boas...finalmente uma mínima abaixo dos vinte ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 11:00)

Boas....de momento sem sol ,pela zona vai ficando nublado,não tarda ...digo eu ,com 25.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2016 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Desde a aldeia de Signo-Samo (Pampilhosa da Serra) avisto algumas células para SE, que julgo serem as de Portalegre:







Imagem escurecida propositadamente para se conseguirem ver as formações.


----------



## Nickname (25 Ago 2016 às 12:11)

*25.8ºC*, céu limpo, bem agradável!!!
Mínima: *16ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

Boas...o sol já vai aparecendo,as nuvens já passaram e silenciosas ,e agora o sol começa a carregar no ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 13:10)

Boas...sol malvado ,não para de subir a temperatura,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2016 às 13:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...sol malvado ,não para de subir a temperatura,com 30.6ºC.


Aqui já pinga!


----------



## DRC (25 Ago 2016 às 13:32)

Pinga também no Sabugal.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 13:48)

Células a ESE de Pampilhosa da Serra, vistas pelo @Duarte Sousa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

Boas...afinal por cá também ,pingas grossas que deu para molhar o chão ,as nuvens regressaram ,vamos esperar,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2016 às 14:33)

por aqui vai caindo um ligeiro aguaceiro, pingas grossas, e já ouvi trovões.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2016 às 14:50)

Chove bem neste momento, grande carga, com granizo a mistura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 14:51)

Boas...sol apertar já ,céu mais limpo,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

Boas...mais ,a ficar novamente nublado ,com 34.2ºC .


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Fig. Castelo Rodrigo já se ouvem os tambores!! 

Célula a na zona de Pinhel e que se dirige para Nordeste, veremos se deixa aqui alguma coisa para salvar o mês dos 0mm em que ainda estamos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

Em Ponte de Sôr o cenario para leste é este.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 16:00)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui por Fig. Castelo Rodrigo já se ouvem os tambores!!
> 
> Célula a na zona de Pinhel e que se dirige para Nordeste, veremos se deixa aqui alguma coisa para salvar o mês dos 0mm em que ainda estamos.



CHUVA!! 

Depois de quase dois meses inteiros sem chuva, eis que vão caindo uns pingos grossos dispersos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

Boas...a sul já se faz ouvir muita ,vamos esperar,temperatura baixou,com 33.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2016 às 16:29)

Boas.

Novamente desenvolvimento vertical a SE, para os lados de Portalegre:






Por aqui continua um dia abrasador e com os navios a passar ao lado.


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2016 às 16:36)

Granizo em Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

Já se foi. Mas deixou aquele cheiro maravilhoso a terra molhada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 16:43)

Os estrondos não param um segundo,sempre contínuos ,a sul ainda,só alguns pingos,com 32.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 16:58)

Os estrondos continuam,só trovoada entre nuvens,até agora ainda não vi nenhuma enviada para a terra ,vai pingando,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

Em Ródão o cenário para nordeste é este:


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

O céu mantém-se muito nublado com abertas por aqui, o grosso da precipitação tem passado toda ao lado, apenas tivemos direito alguns aguaceiros fracos, que pouco mais fizeram do que assentar alguma poeira, veremos se durante o resto da tarde ainda temos direito a mais alguma coisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 17:27)

Boas...já sossegou,vai a caminho de NNE,pelo radar,passou ao lado daqui,lá fora cheira bastante a terra molhada,não devia ter sido longe a rega ,pelo menos refrescou o ambiente ,com 29.5ºC e nublado .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Trovoada a SE de Pampilhosa bastante frequente e em aproximação


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2016 às 18:38)

Não tenho palavras para isto


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 18:39)

Tarde animada aqui por F.C. Rodrigo, com sucessivos aguaceiros e trovoadas, já tinha saudades! 

Por agora céu encoberto, não chove mas ouve-se trovoada à distância.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 18:46)

Trovoada na Covilhã. Parece estar na zona do Fundão. Apanhei chuva a atravessar a Gardunha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 18:52)

Boas...continua nublado,trovoada a passar ao lado em frente aos meus olhos ,sem vento e abafado ,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## dahon (25 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

Trovão agora mesmo em Viseu. Está a desenvolver-se uma célula mesmo por cima de onde me encontro.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 19:07)

Esta mesmo à frente da cidade. O som dos trovões é constante casa vez mais próximos. Começou a chover.


----------



## windchill (25 Ago 2016 às 19:51)

Aqui por Oleiros, alguma trovoada para leste que entretanto já se dissipou... tempo abafado e sem vento


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 20:11)

Segundo round. Começa a chover e trovoada cada vez mais perto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 20:14)

Boas...voltamos ao tradicional...tudo calmo ,céu quase limpo e vento fraco,com 28.6ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2016 às 20:31)

Cerca de 5 minutos antes das 20h em Viseu City.:


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 20:49)

Nova célula bastante ativa a sul da serra da Estrela. Vêm-se os clarões daqui mas está distante.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Ago 2016 às 20:59)

Bons clarões visíveis do meu quarto, pena passar sempre ao lado


----------



## CascaPenense (25 Ago 2016 às 21:31)

Boa Noite! Da minha varanda, virada para E/NE, em Ribeira de Pena, observam-se claramente relâmpagos, com intervalos aproximados de 20 em 20 segundos!


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 21:34)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje ao final da tarde na minha mini-caçada às trovoadas aqui pelo concelho de F.C. Rodrigo! 

Cauda de Baleia! 





Pingos de chuva na lente...





Pena os fios...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Boas...continua o festival de ...mesmo em frente aos meus olhos e a passar ao lado ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...continua o festival de ,em volta da cidade toda ,uns mais longe e outros mais perto,a sul é a mais próxima que vêm a caminho ,continua tudo seco .


----------



## FRibeiro (25 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Muitos clarões pela Beira Baixa (cidade Castelo Branco). Alguns relâmpagos intra-nuvem, ainda não vi nenhum atingir o solo.
De vez em quando lá se ouve um trovão, mas de resto só festival de luz.
O melhor que consegui foi isto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2016 às 22:39)

Boas...continua em volta ,mas sempre ao lado,sem chuva,com 25.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

Relâmpagos em pelo menos duas direções: Sul e sudoeste. Na zona de Oleiros e Pampilhosa deve estar bonito. 

Há pouco também caíam aqui perto e choveu torrencialmente por alguns instantes. Vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes e a temperatura está amena (22.8ºC @ Meteocovilhã)


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

Pela Covilhã é um festival de flashes com vento e chuva.
De tarde foi este festival. 67 descargas electricas


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 23:30)

Fotos tiradas há pouco em direção à serra da Gardunha. Agora está mais perto.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Ago 2016 às 23:35)

Um video captado antes destas fotos mostra as trovoadas mais distantes.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2016 às 23:52)

belo festival :-) chove bem e vai trovejando, ja tenho algumas fotos, e belas fotos Pedro


----------



## Paulo H (26 Ago 2016 às 00:02)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Relâmpagos em pelo menos duas direções: Sul e sudoeste. Na zona de Oleiros e Pampilhosa deve estar bonito.



Grande molha apanhei hoje, em cunqueiros (proença-a-nova) limite com oleiros e cbranco. Saí de cbranco às 19h, às 19h30 cheguei à horta para regar e colher melancias, tomate e meloas. 

Reparei num foco de incêndio ainda "fogacho", talvez provocado por algum relâmpago.

Posso dizer que das 20h às 21h foi sempre a chover (10 litros bem medidos), com relâmpagos em cada 5-10segundos! Tive algum receio, pois a horta está quase quase no cimo de uma serra, e eu molhado a arrumar tudo com relâmpagos a maior parte "nuvem-nuvem", a chuva era tépida.
Saí de lá às 21h sempre iluminado com uma frequência impressionante a cada 10s no máximo, a trovoada dirigia-se para norte (oleiros, gardunha,..). Já em cbranco, relâmpagos a oeste (de onde vim) e de sul.

Ah.. O tal fogacho deve ter sido logo extinto, graças à chuva, pois não vi bombeiros!


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 00:26)

Que brutalidade, a trovoada que vem de sul.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Ago 2016 às 00:30)

dahon disse:


> Que brutalidade, a trovoada que vem de sul.


Em cbranco já chove moderado, por vezes mais forte, e troveja!


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 00:34)

Agora acalmou um bocado mas há uns minutos a frequência de relâmpagos estava interessante.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 00:35)

Há poucos minutos da varanda do meu quarto:


----------



## Paulo H (26 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

Agora chove mais fraco, continuam os trovões..


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 00:48)

Volta a aumentar a frequência. Muitos relâmpagos nuvem-terra.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2016 às 00:52)

por aqui continua, muita chuva e muitos relâmpagos


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

diluvio e forte trovoada, nao estou é muito bem colocado para apanha-los


----------



## keipha (26 Ago 2016 às 01:07)

dahon disse:


> Que brutalidade, a trovoada que vem de sul.


Passou agora por Tondela. Que brutalidade. Um raio aqui perto de casa, libertou uma bomba que ainda estou a tremer :-) um aguaceiro mais forte tambem se abateu por aqui. Entretanto acalmou. Mas pelo radar daqui a pouco vai haver round 2


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 01:12)

Hora de recolher as bombas estão mesmo por cima.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2016 às 01:15)

Duas autênticas bombas, acordei com a 1ª, a segunda foi das mais fortes que ouvi na vida.


----------



## keipha (26 Ago 2016 às 01:20)

Por aqui round 2. Volta a chover.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2016 às 01:21)

Chove torrencialmente, os relâmpagos acalmaram.
*19.5ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 02:02)

Que noite brutal em Viseu!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2016 às 02:11)

Guardem estas imagens de satélite. Isto não acontece todos os dias. 

Que bruta a célula a chegar a Coimbra!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Ago 2016 às 02:27)

Partilhem que aqui para baixo nem 1 para lavar as vistas..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 02:28)

Ainda vem mais alguma coisa para os lados de Viseu ou posso entregar-me nos braços de Morfeu?


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 02:50)

Agora que já voltou a net posso dizer que já há muitos anos que não via tais trovoadas em Viseu. De tal modo que certa altura tive de sair da varanda para o interior da casa pois já estava com algum receio.

edit Só para referir que ainda não parou de trovejar desde as 00:00.


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 03:09)

A actividade eléctrica nas duas últimas horas.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2016 às 03:18)

Algumas fotos que consegui da minha varanda, bela noite...


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2016 às 03:28)

Não pára de chover, fraca a moderada...
Ainda se vão ouvindo trovões também.

*19.6ºC
*
3:37 Chuva forte


----------



## rafathunderstorm (26 Ago 2016 às 03:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ainda vem mais alguma coisa para os lados de Viseu ou posso entregar-me nos braços de Morfeu?


Acho que ainda poderá aparecer mais qualquer coisa..


----------



## windchill (26 Ago 2016 às 08:42)

Bom dia!
A noite aqui por Oleiros foi gloriosa, apesar de estar num vale (parque de campismo do açude), consegui mais de 50 registos, um recorde. 
Infelizmente para já não as consigo postar, só para o fim de semana...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

A noite de muita e alguma  ,céu está a ficar nublado a sul ,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Acho que ainda poderá aparecer mais qualquer coisa..



Adormeci!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 13:47)

Boas ...já estamos em modo de sauna ,com céu limpo e o sol abrasar ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

*31.1ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Ainda voltou a chover por volta das 8h, mas pouco.
A estação de Viseu(cidade) acumuluou *8.6mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 14:52)

Boas ...hoje está um calor pegalhoso ...é efeito das trovoadas ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2016 às 14:56)

Deixo dois trechos do video que fiz. A qualidade não é grande coisa(telemóvel) e a iluminação pública também não ajuda muito.


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

de novo um dia bem quente hoje com um sol quente e bem abafado


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

vi agora esta notícia e fiquei perplexo... enfim, se fosse no inverno não descarregavam se calhar lol


Notar que a parte dos 20000m3/s é que está errada porque esse caudal nem nas cheias lol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Boas ...mais bravo o ,com 34.5ºC...está bom para ser fritado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

Boas...ainda   em força ,com 34.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2016 às 18:30)

*30.1ºC*, céu pocuo nublado.
Hoje teve muito abafado o dia todo, detesto!!!

Máxima: *33ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 19:11)

Boas...isto de  ,até ao ultimo minuto por aqui,lá fora nem uma palha se mexe ,ambiente na rua é só ar quente ,nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,este verão está a custar a passar ,com 34.2ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 20:13)

Encontrei esta, de ontem. Hesitei em postar porque não está fantástica mas cá vai na mesma:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 21:16)

Boas...o bafo ainda presente ...pouca frescura ,ainda nos 28.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2016 às 22:03)

Boas...nos modelos não consigo ver temperaturas máximas abaixo dos trinta nos próximos 6/7 dias ...é só levar com ar quente ,em compensação as noites parecem vir mais frescas...sempre abaixo 20.0ºC...apesar da noite passada com chuva,mesmo assim mais uma noite tropical...e hoje outra ,o vento de NNW apareceu e a temperatura ficou estacionada...não mexe ,ainda com 28.6ºC e ACs por casa ligados.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 34.8ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

A noite e madrugada passada foram bem animadas, com bastante trovoada e alguma chuva. 
Deixo uma foto dos céus tempestuosos hoje de manhã, por volta das 7h da manhã no meu escritório, a Reserva da Faia Brava.


----------



## cm3pt (27 Ago 2016 às 01:02)

Boas-... por aqui na "Bila" nicles bitocles... desde 9 de Junho de 2015 que não ouço sequer o som de um trovão (nesse dia caiu um a 200m de minha casa - a antiga-depois.adios, ate hoje". Já agora, alguém me pode dizer o que sucedeu ontem?? A pagina esteve inactiva mais de 12 horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 10:24)

Boas ....mais uma noite ,mais um dia doentio que já está instalado ,sol já abrasa ,com 27.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (27 Ago 2016 às 10:48)

Também vai aquecendo no Sarzedo, agora com 23.3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 11:54)

Boas ....é sempre a somar ,com 30.4ºC e o sol doentio .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2016 às 12:12)

Boas!

Tarde e noite de dia 25 e madrugada de 26 espectaculares para qualquer apaixonado de trovoada. Acho que foi o melhor episódio eléctrico ao qual assisti desde que tenho memória, cenários realmente impressionantes.

Só hoje tive acesso à internet (regressei a Lisboa) e só mais logo é que consigo publicar os registos que efectuei e fazer uma descrição mais pormenorizada do que se passou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Mau tarde ...sol doentio e só ar quente ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 14:47)

Boas ...pior ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

Boas ,com 34.1ºC e vento quente ....urgente fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 18:42)

Boas  por cá continua ...só ar ,com 33.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 19:43)

Boas...finalmente já corre ar fresco ...aleluia ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 20:30)

Boas....mais fresco ....hoje com brisa ,com 27.7ºC...hoje dá para arejar o forno cá em casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 21:30)

Boas...já sente o ar fresco a correr pela casa ,lá fora vai nos 26.4ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2016 às 23:12)

Boas ...brisa presente de NW ...com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 34.7ºC .


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2016 às 00:53)

windchill disse:


> Bom dia!
> A noite aqui por Oleiros foi gloriosa, apesar de estar num vale (parque de campismo do açude), consegui mais de 50 registos, um recorde.
> Infelizmente para já não as consigo postar, só para o fim de semana...



Já abri um tópico com as prometidas fotos!! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-em-oleiros-25-agosto-2016.8870/


----------



## Serrano (28 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

22.1°C no Sarzedo, numa bela manhã de sol.


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

*24.4ºC*
Céu limpo, sem vento

Mínima: *11.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

Boas ....mais um mau dia ,sol doentio e ar quente ,com 33.0ºC...vai abrasando o ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Boas....pior ,com 34.5ºC e ar quente .


----------



## CT1ETE (28 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

27ºC 51% hum 1021.6 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Boas...a brisa a começar aparecer ...33.3ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2016 às 17:48)

Alguns vídeos que encontrei no youtube da instabilidade dos dias 24 e 25:





Quanto aos meus registos, infelizmente apenas amanhã poderei publicá-los, ao contrário do que disse ontem.


----------



## Nickname (28 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

Fim de tarde agradável, com *25ºC*, céu limpo e brisa ligeira.

Máxima:* 30.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2016 às 21:49)

Boas...muito melhor ambiente na rua...mais um dia a temperatura máxima a chegar quase trinta e cinco graus ,parece que a dose vai ser igual durante ainda alguns dias ...noites mais frescas ,com 23.8ºC e boa brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

Boas...boa brisa da rua já vai arejando a casa ,lá fora com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 09:12)

*14.6ºC*, céu limpo!!!!
Mínima:* 9.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 09:25)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e mais uma jornada de ,com 23.7ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 11:30)

Boas ...atacar em força ,com 28.5ºC ...só ar quente .


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 12:10)

*24.8ºC*, vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 12:44)

Boas ...já dá para fritar ,com 30.9ºC e o sol a abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 15:19)

Boas ...vai apertando ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## huguh (29 Ago 2016 às 15:42)

por aqui mais um dia quente, céu limpo e muito sol
De registar mais um atropelamento mortal de comboio, mesmo aqui perto de minha casa.. vão-se sucedendo ao longo dos anos


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

*31.3ºC*, temperatura que ainda considero aceitável para a hora mias quente de um dia de Agosto, mas não deixa de ser mais um dia acima da média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

Boas ...ainda com a força toda ,com 33.9ºC e vento fraco e quente .


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 18:14)

*28.2ºC*, vento fraco.
Máxima: *31.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

Boas...hoje sem brisa ,ainda escalda ,com 32.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 18:58)

*25.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua ,brisa de NW...mas hoje mais fraca,com 26.3ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Boas...vai descendo,com 25.0ºC e brisa fraca.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (29 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

*17.8ºC*, pouco vento, noite muito agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo e mais uma jornada de ,vento de NNE ainda com alguma frescura ,com 23.9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Nickname (30 Ago 2016 às 10:38)

*20.8ºC*, céu limpo, tem sido uma manhã relativamente fresca, também devido à presença constante de vento moderado.

Mínima: *14.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

Boas...muito sol ,ambiente na rua a entrar em prê aquecimento ,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 14:44)

Boas  muito sol...já faz ,com 32.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (30 Ago 2016 às 16:28)

*31.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 17:21)

Boas...nuvens altas ,com 33.2ºC e ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Boas  ...melhor ambiente na rua ,brisa mais forte,com 24.9ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

Dia de Sol, mas não excessivamente quente aqui pela Beira Interior Norte, com as temperaturas máximas na casa dos 30ºC.

Parece que as temperaturas vão voltar a subir nos próximos dias, quando acaba este inferno?


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

MSantos disse:


> Dia de Sol, mas não excessivamente quente aqui pela Beira Interior Norte, com as temperaturas máximas na casa dos 30ºC.
> 
> Parece que as temperaturas vão voltar a subir nos próximos dias, quando acaba este inferno?


E parece-me que voltaram a carregar no calor...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

Boas...bom fresco vai poisando devagar ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia .

Por enquanto...ainda algum fresco ,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 24.8ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 12:07)

Boas...vai aquecendo,mas por enquanto com modos ,com 27.8ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 13:07)

Já está entrar  com força toda ,com 30.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

Boas ...nuvens altas e ar quente ,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Ago 2016 às 16:21)

*31.7ºC*
Continua o calor, sem fim à vista...
Mínima: *12.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 17:03)

Boas ...as nuvens altas a manter a temperatura estável...abafado ,com 32.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

Boas!

Mais um dia quente, com vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens altas. Na ultima atualização a estação do IPMA marcava 31.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 19:06)

Boas...ainda incomoda ,mais limpo ,com 32.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Boas...agora já se vê a descer a temperatura,vento aumentou de NW,com 29.5ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2016 às 20:57)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mais um dia quente, com vento fraco e céu com algumas nuvens altas. Na ultima atualização a estação do IPMA marcava 31.5ºC.



De facto verão bem quente aí para esses lados, os meus familiares de Pinhel têm se queixado bastante do calor.


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2016 às 21:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto verão bem quente aí para esses lados, os meus familiares de Pinhel têm se queixado bastante do calor.



Em Agosto acho que só deve ter havido 3 ou 4 dias com temperatura máxima inferior a 30ºC. O que vale é que as noites não são excessivamente quentes, são muito raras as noite tropicais por aqui, se não seria ainda mais insuportável.

(Acho que nunca estive tão ansioso pela chegada do Outono)


----------



## Nickname (31 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Vai refrescando lentamente hoje,* 22.1ºC*.
Máxima:* 32.2ºC

Resumo do mês:*
Média das máximas:* 33.1ºC* (+3.5ºC)
Média das mínimas *14.7ºC* (+1.2ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...brisa de NW ,com 25.4ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 33.4ºC .

De chuva este mês ficou só pelos 1.0mm.


----------

